# My GM - American Golf fittting..



## bluewolf (May 9, 2012)

As some of you will know, yesterday was the day of my visit to American Golf for the apparel fitting courtesy of Golf Monthly and AG. The build up to the day had been marked by numerous PMâ€™s between myself and Richard (Evesdad), trying to work out exactly what the day would bring. We may have been getting a bit carried away at some points, but it all added to the excitement.

On the day, I arrived at AG quite (very) early, and after a coffee in the cafÃ© next door, I made my way into the store to meet Richard and the guys from GM. Myself and Richard both decided to avoid the clothing aisles whilst waiting for Paul and Tom, and I instead found myself staring at the Ping I20â€™s, and working out if my overly smart Missus would notice a new set of clubs arriving ( I decided that she would, so discretion was the better part of valour).

Paul and Tom soon arrived, and after the introductions, proceeded to tell us how the afternoon would unfold. We did the obligatory interviews, and when you see them, you will realize why I donâ€™t work in sales, and instead work on nights, away from the majority of the population. We were then introduced to Mike from AG, who would guide us through the fitting process. 

The general idea behind the fitting was to build an outfit that could cope with all the changing  conditions that British golfers take for granted. We started with baselayers, and quickly selected the Under Armour Coldskin base. Now this thing looks like itâ€™s made for a jockey, but within a minute of putting it on, you forget itâ€™s there, except for the fact that it feels like someoneâ€™s just turned the thermostat up to 30... We then moved on to Polo shirts. The focus was on brands utilizing modern technical materials. I selected a Nike Dri-Fit polo, whilst Richard went for the Adidas Climacool. We then had a look at the windproof tops. I picked up a Ping longsleeve, quarter zip top, whilst Richard chose a sleeveless Callaway number. We were then asked to consider a waterproof jacket. I considered the new Stromberg range, but eventually we both decided on Galvin Green. I went for the Atwell performance shell, while Richard picked up the pac-lite jacket.

Once the outfit was selected, we retreated to the changing rooms to try them all on. All I can say is that there isnâ€™t a weather condition that these things wonâ€™t beat. The UA baselayer just feels so neutral (it will encourage you to diet though!), the polo shirt didnâ€™t feel rough against the baselayer, or cause static. The windproof top was a lovely fit, and the GG jacket was just superb quality. We then hit some balls (badly in my case) in the bay to assess the impact of the layers on the golf swing. At each stage of dress, the layers felt very comfortable together, and will easily cope with changing weather conditions. After this, more pictures were taken (sorry guys and gals) and a fair bit of banter was exchanged. Sorry Paul and Tom, but you guys have the best job in the World.

In conclusion, I have always layered clothing to keep warm in Winter (or Spring, Summer and Autumn), but I have never really looked at the newer â€œperformanceâ€ materials. Predominantly due to the costs involved. But this fitting has converted me to the idea of keeping a couple of high quality items in the cupboard for those â€œBritishâ€ weather conditions. Only time will tell how much they improve on my current winter set up, but initial assessment is very positive.

Big thanks to Paul, Tom and Mike for this opportunity. And remember guys, photoshop is my friend. Sorry for the long winded post, but it was a genuinely fantastic day, which once again proves why GM is the best in the business..


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 9, 2012)

UA Cold*GEAR* () baselayers are full of win. I wouldn't have made it through winter football training without mine. 

Sounds like a good day Danny. I agree with you about Paul OH's and Tom's jobs (although Tom is a freelance Photog)..Thing is, I'm sure that there's a lot of stress that goes into producing a quality mag, so all the other stuff they get is reward as such. Doesn't make it any harder to hate them though! Especially when Jezz takes over the GM twitter account and posts photos every hour of his travels around Ireland's top golf courses! It's a job I'm sure many of us would love to have, but I get the impression they know they're lucky and that they're doing something they enjoy and it shows in the quality of the mag.


----------



## bluewolf (May 9, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			UA Cold*GEAR* () baselayers are full of win. I wouldn't have made it through winter football training without mine. 

Sounds like a good day Danny. I agree with you about Paul OH's and Tom's jobs (although Tom is a freelance Photog)..Thing is, I'm sure that there's a lot of stress that goes into producing a quality mag, so all the other stuff they get is reward as such. Doesn't make it any harder to hate them though! Especially when Jezz takes over the GM twitter account and posts photos every hour of his travels around Ireland's top golf courses! It's a job I'm sure many of us would love to have, but I get the impression they know they're lucky and that they're doing something they enjoy and it shows in the quality of the mag.
		
Click to expand...

Smart arse. :cheers:


----------



## Scottjd1 (May 9, 2012)

Sounds like a good opportunity which you made the most of, brilliant...

this is may fave bit



bluewolf said:



			We were then asked to consider a waterproof jacket. I considered the new Stromberg range, but eventually we both decided on Galvin Green. I went for the Atwell performance shell, while Richard picked up the pac-lite jacket.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 9, 2012)

Ooohhh, go on give us a twirl!!!


----------



## bluewolf (May 9, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Sounds like a good opportunity which you made the most of, brilliant...

this is may fave bit



:thup:
		
Click to expand...

It was my favourite bit as well.:cheers:.. I did genuinely try all the options, but you cant get away from the absolute quality of the GG kit...



Liverbirdie said:



			Ooohhh, go on give us a twirl!!! 

Click to expand...

I would love to, but I wouldnt want to step on the professional photographers toes..:whoo:.. Needless to say, I think I look great, others may disagree though. The pictures will be in the mag in a few months. Anyone of a sensitive nature should avoid those pages..


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 9, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			It was my favourite bit as well.:cheers:.. I did genuinely try all the options, but you cant get away from the absolute quality of the GG kit...



I would love to, but I wouldnt want to step on the professional photographers toes..:whoo:.. Needless to say, I think I look great, others may disagree though. The pictures will be in the mag in a few months. Anyone of a sensitive nature should avoid those pages..
		
Click to expand...

Congrats, anyway.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 9, 2012)

Great write up mate let's hope the GG isn't needed for a few months but seems very unlikely at the minute!


----------



## Evesdad (May 10, 2012)

sorry guys i was writting mine up but safari has just crashed and lost it all. Got to pop out now but will hopefully re-write later. Longest post ive ever blummin written as poof its gone. Knew i should have written it in word and cut and pasted it!!


----------



## bluewolf (May 10, 2012)

I had to use the GG jacket today in monsoon like conditions. Nice warm day with no wind, but the rain was atrocious. I came off the course, took the jacket off and was absolutely bone dry underneath. That thing is just absolute quality.


----------



## Tiger (May 12, 2012)

Wonderful stuff  and glad to hear that the GG jacket has had its first run in with British weather, and won handsomely


----------

